# Al-clad



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

hi guys im engaged now an hoping to get some nice pots and pans and put them on my registry, what do u suggest?

i have a french saute 11" pan that is al clad that i like a lot but thats the only nice pan i have.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations on your engagement! I recommend getting more All-Clad pans, but not in a set.

You'll need a 12" fry pan with non-stick coating for eggs and stuff that's really sticky. However, you won't want that coating for foods that need to brown (for taste, appearance and for the sake of making a pan sauce from the yummy fond in the pan).

Here's what *I* would choose based on what I know now and how I cook now. Right now I own a set of "EmerilWare" non-stick, but the finish hasn't held up in the stock pots at all; I wish I didn't have that finish, but my husband gave me a set. All later purchases have been stainless steel, including a large brasier pan, 12" frypan and a 1-quart sauce pan.

These items are All-Clad; most in their stainless line. What do you think? This is a very personal process!

10" nonstick fry pan
12 stainless steel fry pan (I use this to make steaks, etc.)
3 quart covered saute pan
1 qt sauce pan (I use this a lot for making sauces)
2 quart covered sauce pan
4 quart covered sauce pan
Roti (roasting) pan with v-rack (stainless steel, not nonstick)
6 quart stock pot with lid
12 quart stock pot with lid and basket insert if you make a lot of soup, stock, boil lobsters or lots of pasta, etc.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Don't buy a set. Buy things slowly when you really know what you want.

And while Mezz's list matches my cooking fairly well, a list can lead you to some of the wrong things for you.

Here's how I would handle it. Make sure the registry allows you to use the donations how you want to and that you aren't limited by time to do it all at once. 

Go shop garage and estate sales and pick up some cookware in good shape that interests you for what you cook. Do not buy anything non-stick at these sales. Learn what you like and dislike for how you cook. Then use that info to buy the items you really want from the registry.

For the nonstick pan, start with a 10". You can get a bigger pan as your family grows or you experience the need. Don't put the money into a boutique brand for non-stick. They don't last that long no matter what you buy. Buy something from Wear-ever or similar brand in a solid aluminum pan with a metal handle so you can put it in the oven or under the broiler. 

DO BUY WOODEN COOKING UTENSILS, or at least plastic bladed utensils. Once you get a scratch in your stainless steel, things start to stick. Wood and plastic eliminate that problem. The only place I use a metal utensil is in my cast iron cookware.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with phil here. I've two wooden spoons that I use for all my cooking and stirring. They are bamboo and dishwasher safe. Both are 30 years old and still going strong.

I've also got some silicon items - they have not held up as well as the spoons, but they are very good because of their flexibility.

shel


----------



## robeezee3 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love ALL-Clad. Be aware that there are different "families" of All-Clad - my favorite is the copper core, a new product. Go to a store that displays all of the different lines and make your choice.

Then, as for the individual pieces, I agree with the previous recommendations - set may seem to offer a tremendous cost savings, but you end up with pieces that you never use.

One tip: You can fry one egg in a 12 " frypan, but you can't fry 12 eggs in a smaller pan. So when looking at casserole pots, if you have to choose between 5 1/2 quart and 7 quart, remember that the 7 qt is more expensive, and you WILL use its extra capacity - it can also handle the smaller volumes you would normally cook in the smaller pots.
Bob


----------

